# BMW Series 3 Diamond schwarz



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hello there ,:wave:

He's another BMW which I polished months ago same owner of the previous Beemers I posted .

Not my longest write up due to time constraints 

The first time this car was polished was two or more years ago my client has updated to newer models since. This one belonged to his step son and it was in need of some TLC it had water marks and etchings which even wet sanding wouldn't have removed since they had already done there damage prior to me polishing it .

I was given one day to correct this paint so I had to get moving !

Car on arrival 









After




































Roof









After










Here you can see some water spots !









Different camera setting









After









50/50


















Here are final results after 9 hours work !






















































































































Thanks for looking

Best Regards

Mario

Coming up next










*


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice job..


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work my friend bravo :thumb:


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

Very nice job. Like every time  I liked your work chair. Where can ı buy it


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

You don´t fail to impress , great work Mario :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


tonyy said:



Nice job..

Click to expand...

Thanks Tony :thumb:



Swell.gr said:



Great work my friend bravo :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Mike , glad you like it my friend :thumb:



iowa said:



Very nice job. Like every time  I liked your work chair. Where can ı buy it

Click to expand...

Thanks buddy , glad you like it , here's the link :wave:

http://www.detailersdomain.com/The-RACATAC_p_248.html



Racer said:



You don´t fail to impress , great work Mario :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Rui, glad you like my work :thumb:
*


----------

